
Show HN: Icanhazaxfr.com – Open AXFR zone transfers - bn7t
https://icanhazaxfr.com
======
1f60c
What is this? What does it do?

~~~
bn7t
icanhazaxfr.com is a service that transfers the zone file of 'icanhazaxfr.com'
to anyone.

The goal of the service is to provide a freely available axfr service with a
concise enough zonefile that it is practical to use it for unit tests.

